# Mixing track



## billsails2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am using Atlas true track for my layout. My question is can I use
Atlas code 83 for sidings and storage areas if I keep the height the same. Is it
the same track without the roadbed? Thanks, I'm new to this. The true track
switches have too much curve in them for my storage yard, I'm using anyrail
for my plans. Thanks again
Bill


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

This is possible with all track. But it does require some work. Atlas True Track is like E-Z Track right? The only problem is the plastic on the true track, that can interfere with the connectors. I wouldn't do it myself, but I know it can be done.


----------



## billsails2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks EVAN
Bill


----------

